# What size powerhead?



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon aquarium which I plan on using for 2 clownfish and sometime down the road (several months) I want to start placing some coral in there. I think that my current powerhead is too strong but not too sure. What rating should I have for a 29 gallon?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It kind of depends on the fish. 300 gph, is, IMO, a decent amount of flow for a 29. 10X the gallons/hour. But you wouldn't do that to a betta or gourami that lives in still water.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

300 gph is pretty good for a 29 gallon tank. I wouldn't worry so much of your clownfish being swept away in the currents. Keep in mind, the natural reef do have strong currents - never still waters. 

2 powerheads is the norm in most SW tanks. Some folks like to have powerheads with a wavemaker feature. They can be set on a timer.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

I should have specified a little more of my wants. I did state I want 2 clownfish. My wife wants 1 royal gramma. That will be it for fish. I will of course have my clean up crew (not too sure how much shrimp I can put in this tank). And I want to one day put some corals which require light-moderate lighting and medium flow. So will the 300gph get me moderate flow for my tank? I got the wrong powerheads. I got 2 rated at 800 gph. I did put it in the aquarium but does seem too powerful.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

And would that be 300GPH x2 or 150GPH x2?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Two powerheads @ 300 gph- one on each side of your tank. 2 150 gph won't give you enough flow. 800 gph is too much.

This may help you determine how much flow you need:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?&acatid=285&aid=564

They may be on the expensive side but well worth it:

http://www.marinedepot.com/EcoTech_...werheads-EcoTech_Marine-EM1251-FIPHAD-vi.html

I'd get 2 of these for they're perfect for your tank size. Easy to use plus it gives you a variety of flow rates you can set at different intervals/time of day or night.


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

I could see myself spending this on a protein skimmer but not gonna happen with power heads. I would love to have them but they are WAY overpriced.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree. LOL!


----------



## Manny (Oct 8, 2013)

So I am looking at a maxi jet 1200 from marine land. It has a rating of 295 gph flow rate and a circulation rate of 1300. Which rate am I after for my aquarium. I am assuming the flow rate but could be wrong.


----------

